# Forage Plus Oats



## agronomist_we78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Good Afternoon,

I am currently looking and wondering on where I can "Forage Plus Oats"

I am currently an agronomist out in South Dakota and one my growers would like to plant some oats for green chop. Now we are thinking about possibly going with two to three different oats varieties out there and one of them they would love to try is "Forage Plus"
If any has any information on the suppliers and where I am able to acquire some "Forage Plus Oats" 
Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Best Forage Oats

Howdy! Found them on this website.
Always, Gene


----------



## agronomist_we78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks.. I was able to find the site too I was hoping for a little bit closer but it could work I need to do some checking into them, but thanks again if anyone knows of places in south dakota area that be better but this could work


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! One thing you could do is get a price quote for the amount you are interested in buying from farm and ranch supply businesses in your area in South Dakota. If you have a truck and trailer to haul it after purchase, you could expand your distance from the ranch some. Also, you might call the manufacturer and see if there is a distributor in or near your area in South Dakota. Best of luck! And let us know how it works out for you. Always, Gene


----------



## agronomist_we78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Gene

I think I'll will be able to make that work for a few acres at least. Need weigh in the cost per acre on every thing to see how many acres we can cover. But I'll be watching them all summer to see how things look and I'll keep you update on it on here.


----------

